# Stuff and Things > Sights and Sounds >  Famous Photos

## Perianne

Please post a well-known photograph that touches you.


Attachment 1284

_Dorothea Lange's famous photograph of a destitute mother with her  children was taken in depression-era California. The woman has been  identified as Florence Thompson, who at the time was working as a pea  picker. She was 32. 
_
One can readily see the pain and worry on her lovely, but aged face.  It makes me think about how my mother must have felt when she and her little girl arrived in America with no money, no food to eat, nothing but the dream of becoming an American.


http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/0...n_3333741.html

----------

Kolohe (10-04-2013)

----------


## usfan



----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (10-03-2013)

----------


## Network

Taken by Pulitzer Prize winning photographer, Eddie Adams.  He claims that he caught this photo by chance, but it was obviously staged, as seen when a book of his photos was released in 2009, 5 years after his death.  You can see another camera lense on the right side of this frame, and the well-groomed American directing:





Here's another nice photo from this obviously well-connected photographer.

----------


## Coolwalker

famous-photographs-in-lego-war.jpg *America when we were strong.*

----------


## Coolwalker

Natasha Kinski

----------


## Coolwalker

James Dean in Giant

----------


## Network

_The general killed the Viet Cong; I killed the general with my camera. Still photographs are the most powerful weapon in the world. People believe them; but photographs do lie, even without manipulation. They are only half-truths. ... 
-Eddie Adams
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eddie_A...hotographer%29



_....Nah:
_
_
Kent St _Massacre


_

----------


## Network

Here's our next president (and the current one) staging a photograph....admittedly this time.





By the way, Obama's head looks extraordinarily small there.  Maybe he was 'shopped in and was still _playing cards_ with Reggie Love.  I'd definitely say so..

----------


## Perianne

Photo taken of a little boy starving to death and a vulture waiting to eat him.

Attachment 1286

----------


## Trinnity

> Obama's head looks extraordinarily small there.  Maybe he was 'shopped in and was still _playing cards_ with Reggie Love.  I'd definitely say so..


No, his head is just small.

----------


## Network

> No, his head is just small.



You wouldn't be able to tell the difference.  Is our "_situation room_" that small and crowded where we have people peaking around people like at a local concert on Hillsborough St?

How much money do they print?

That photo is a certified hoax.  I'm sure it wasn't a one time thing, but no one seems to consider the possibilities.
_
Weeee Beeelieve!_

----------


## usfan

> Here's our next president (and the current one) staging a photograph....admittedly this time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, Obama's head looks extraordinarily small there.  Maybe he was 'shopped in and was still _playing cards_ with Reggie Love.  I'd definitely say so..


Naw.. they were watching the primary republican debates..    :Laughing7:

----------


## Network

> Naw.. they were watching the primary republican debates..



That's the media-wide-spread _"situation room"_ photo when they were watching the bin Laden raid, which they've had to admit was a photo-op...fake...staged...media BS for all mankind.

----------


## Network

That's called...faked.

----------


## Network

Pick your character, no bin Laden available in this version of Mortal Kombat.

They were in the towers and so were we all.

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

Death in battle in the Spanish Civil War, at the very moment of impact, by the greatest ever war photographer, Robert Cappa:

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Taken by Pulitzer Prize winning photographer, Eddie Adams.  He claims that he caught this photo by chance, but it was obviously staged, as seen when a book of his photos was released in 2009, 5 years after his death.  You can see another camera lense on the right side of this frame, and the well-groomed American directing:


How did they fake the blood spurting out of his head?

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

The Great War produced many haunting and powerful pictures of suffering and death in the trenches:

----------


## Max Rockatansky

Our nation at its best and worst:

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

Gosh, I love Network! :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Max Rockatansky (10-03-2013)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

The strength of humanity 

Dqaem.jpg

----------


## Network

> How did they fake the blood spurting out of his head?


I said it was "staged", not some random lucky photo by this Pulitzer Prize winner as he claimed.  Said he didn't even know who the General was...but what is shown in your video could certainly be faked at that time.

You know the Zapruder (JFK) film was indisputably edited, right?  Why would that be?

Do you find it suspicious that a snubnose .38 at that distance hardly blew the guy's head in the opposite direction of impact?  How many ft-lbs of force would that be?

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> I said it was "staged", not some random lucky photo by this Pulitzer Prize winner as he claimed.  Said he didn't even know who the General was...but what is shown in your video could certainly be faked at that time.
> 
> You know the Zapruder (JFK) film was indisputably edited, right?  Why would that be?
> 
> Do you find it suspicious that a snubnose .38 at that distance hardly blew the guy's head in the opposite direction of impact?  How many ft-lbs of force would that be?


Stop watching Hollywood movies and go hunting more.   Small arms don't have the effect you think it does on flesh and bodies.

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

Network, you need to get some fresh air.

----------


## Network

It's 310 ft-lbs, fellas.  

The force required to move 310 lbs one foot.

_*stamped by a Professional Engineer...me._

Besides I showed the guy being led by an Anglo, and the point was that this was not a random shot, it was coordinated by an insider photographer.  It was a lie of randomness.  Believe whatever you want about 310 pounds of force on that guy's head.

----------


## Max Rockatansky



----------


## Network

By the way, the conspiracy theorists are wrong about JFK.  

He wasn't shot, he lived out his days with this:

----------


## Max Rockatansky



----------


## Perianne

Attachment 1288


Same photo at the same time, Max.

----------

Max Rockatansky (10-03-2013)

----------


## Network

Where are the stars?  The earth was too bright!

lol

Just look at that blinding light from earth.

----------


## Max Rockatansky



----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

Sound stage, of course, eh Network?

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Attachment 1288
> 
> 
> Same photo at the same time, Max.


GMTA, Baby!

----------

Perianne (10-03-2013)

----------


## Network

these guys are at a funeral and can't agree on the stars.  Hell, the youtube screencap looks like a bunch of guilty little liars.  You guys just got back from the moon!!  A task we haven't accomplished since 196969696969

Must watch  3:28, the star question.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Sound stage, of course, eh Network?


And the Soviets and Chinese were fully complicit, of course.

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

I heard Jim Morrison moved in to their Parisian apartment after he faked his OWN death....

----------


## usfan

This is a good one...



then there's this one.. not as well known..

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> then there's this one.. not as well known..


From the Choom Gang days!

Ironically, Network thinks that THIS photo is REAL. :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Network

2nd picture from top left.

Brick wall to the right, blinding white to left (horribly faked photo).  Entire arrangement, a laughable representation of Manhattanese highrollers.







Now, tell me what NASA has spent all your money for on the moon and since the moon.

A worthless program.

Which is really only a branch of the military, a spy satellite program.  Asstronots, all Masons and Mormons...same ideas.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Now, tell me what NASA has spent all your money for on the moon and since the moon.
> 
> A worthless program.
> 
> Which is really only a branch of the military, a spy satellite program.  Asstronots, all Masons and Mormons...same ideas.


A defining statement of yourself, dude.

----------


## Network

Don't forget about the Commander and who he married.  He's a big proponent of gun control.  Heard about Loughner lately?






Here's your taxpayer money, airing on SyFy next wednesday at 11pm.

----------


## Network

Here's a famous photo

The face of a child-killer:



The photographer should've arrested him and taken him to Area 51

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow



----------

Perianne (10-03-2013)

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

I'm a JFK fanboy  :Tongue:

----------


## Perianne

> I'm a JFK fanboy


Did you read "Killing Kennedy" by Bill O'Reilly?  I thought it was a great book.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> Did you read "Killing Kennedy" by Bill O'Reilly?  I thought it was a great book.


Not as of yet, but I get tired of reading books alleging that Oswald was the shooter, or the only shooter.

----------


## Gerrard Winstanley

> Not as of yet, but I get tired of reading books alleging that Oswald was the shooter, or the only shooter.


It beggars belief that a man who could barely string a lucid sentence together was able to mastermind the death of the world's most eminent public figure, and I'm not even a conspiracy theorist. There's something very fishy going on there, same applies to the rest of Kennedy clan.

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (10-04-2013)

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> It beggars belief that a man who could barely string a lucid sentence together was able to mastermind the death of the world's most public figure, and I'm not even a conspiracy theorist. There's something very fishy going on there, same applies to the rest of Kennedy clan.


It's not even that. The magic bullet theory alone kills the official story.

Personally, I believe it was Johnson. Primarily John, Robert, and MLK. Johnson and his wife both owned stock in the companies that produced the tanks and uniforms for the military. They profited highly off the war in Vietnam, and JFK was in the process of ending the war with his disengagement policy, NSAM 263, which withdrew 1,000 troops from Vietnam by the end of 1963. JFK would have had us completely out of Vietnam by the end of his second term. Barely four days after Kennedy's death, Johnson revoked his disengagement order and escalated the war. 

Robert Kennedy also wanted to end the Vietnam War, and would have had he become President. He was on track to beat the very unpopular Johnson in the Democratic primaries. 

MLK also proved to be an adversary against the Vietnam War, and would not support Nixon as a successor* to Johnson. 



*Johnson didn't like Hubert Humphrey, and in an unprecedented move, met with Nixon while Nixon was still a candidate and promised not to campaign for Humphrey and not campaign against Nixon. Johnson gave Nixon an "October Surprise" on Halloween, 1968, essentially stopping all bombardment of Vietnam (but not the ground invasion) in favor of peace talks, which torpedoed Humphrey and allowed Nixon to win. Nixon then continued the war as President until it was no longer financially or politically worth it.

----------

Gerrard Winstanley (10-04-2013)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> It's not even that. The magic bullet theory alone kills the official story.
> 
> Personally, I believe it was Johnson.


We shouldn't go off-topic by spinning off into Conspiracy Theorist cyber-space.   I'll post a picture but will say the problem with conspiracy theories is the numbers of people who would have to be involved and the information not leaking out.   Pentagon Papers, My Lai and the Tuskegee syphilis study are examples of how information eventually leaks out.  If Johnson were really involved, why didn't every Republican President since Nixon capitalize on it by revealing the "conspiracy" thereby ensuring a solid string of Republican legislators?

The only way to keep a secret is to either never tell anyone or kill all of the witnesses.  It would be impossible to kill that many participants in conspiracies as massive JFK, 9/11 or "November 13th".

----------

Perianne (10-04-2013)

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> We shouldn't go off-topic by spinning off into Conspiracy Theorist cyber-space.   I'll post a picture but will say the problem with conspiracy theories is the numbers of people who would have to be involved and the information not leaking out.   Pentagon Papers, My Lai and the Tuskegee syphilis study are examples of how information eventually leaks out.  If Johnson were really involved, why didn't every Republican President since Nixon capitalize on it by revealing the "conspiracy" thereby ensuring a solid string of Republican legislators?
> 
> The only way to keep a secret is to either never tell anyone or kill all of the witnesses.  It would be impossible to kill that many participants in conspiracies as massive JFK, 9/11 or "November 13th".


If the Republicans benefited from Johnson's actions, why would they sell him out? Besides, all it takes is Johnson and Nixon knowing it, outside of the CIA goons. And you can't seriously tell me that the CIA doesn't keep its secrets locked tighter than a chastity belt.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

"The CIA", "the Government", "the Media".  One consistency among conspiracy theorists is to treat a group of thousands, if not millions, of people as if it were a single-minded malevolent entity.  They don't get, or at least admit, that those groups are composed of a very large and very diverse group of human beings.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> "The CIA", "the Government", "the Media".  One consistency among conspiracy theorists is to treat a group of thousands, if not millions, of people as if it were a single-minded malevolent entity.  They don't get, or at least admit, that those groups are composed of a very large and very diverse group of human beings.


Your negative generalizations about "conspiracy theorists" are not welcome or appreciated. I'm not Network. I don't sit at my keyboard bitching about how nobody has ever actually died, they just get sent off to some magic island perpville to live out their lives in luxury. I don't screech about how lizard aliens are masquerading as humans to take over the world. Grainy photos are not evidence of government photoshop. 

What I DO is look at an event, find something that doesn't add up, and spend _years_ researching it to see if I'm actually seeing something fishy, or just looking for problems where none exist. It's why I give credence to very few conspiracy theories. Some conspiracy theories ARE actually legit, and it's just as naive to pretend none of them are valid, as it is to claim that everything that ever happened is a conspiracy.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Your negative generalizations about "conspiracy theorists" are not welcome or appreciated. I'm not Network. I don't sit at my keyboard bitching about how nobody has ever actually died, they just get sent off to some magic island perpville to live out their lives in luxury. I don't screech about how lizard aliens are masquerading as humans to take over the world. Grainy photos are not evidence of government photoshop. 
> 
> What I DO is look at an event, find something that doesn't add up, and spend _years_ researching it to see if I'm actually seeing something fishy, or just looking for problems where none exist. It's why I give credence to very few conspiracy theories. Some conspiracy theories ARE actually legit, and it's just as naive to pretend none of them are valid, as it is to claim that everything that ever happened is a conspiracy.


You made an unsubstantiated and, IMO, ludicrous accusation that a Vice President of the United States and the CIA orchestrated the assassination of a President.   Aside from the movie, JFK, where is the evidence?  

For previously mentioned reasons, I find the likelihood that LBJ killed JFK implausible since no evidence has been revealed about one of the most shocking events in our history despite the fact we've had 9 Presidents in the past 50 years. 

Was there more than one shooter?  There might have been.  Was LBJ, the CIA or even the Cubans behind it?  Doubtful for the reasons mentioned.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> You made an unsubstantiated and, IMO, ludicrous accusation that a Vice President of the United States and the CIA orchestrated the assassination of a President.   Aside from the movie, JFK, where is the evidence?  
> 
> For previously mentioned reasons, I find the likelihood that LBJ killed JFK implausible since no evidence has been revealed about one of the most shocking events in our history despite the fact we've had 9 Presidents in the past 50 years. 
> 
> Was there more than one shooter?  There might have been.  Was LBJ, the CIA or even the Cubans behind it?  Doubtful for the reasons mentioned.


I posted a theory that has plenty of logical reasoning behind it. I didn't say it WAS what happened.

----------


## Micketto

> The Great War produced many haunting and powerful pictures of suffering and death in the trenches:


Wars?  They never happened.  Just ask Network.

----------


## Micketto

Not famous yet, but it will be when he makes the 6 o'clock news someday.... as we know he will.

*Network's Conspiratorium 
*
(AKA "mom's basement")

----------

Max Rockatansky (10-04-2013)

----------


## Coolwalker

> You made an unsubstantiated and, IMO, ludicrous accusation that a Vice President of the United States and the CIA orchestrated the assassination of a President.   Aside from the movie, JFK, where is the evidence?  
> 
> For previously mentioned reasons, I find the likelihood that LBJ killed JFK implausible since no evidence has been revealed about one of the most shocking events in our history despite the fact we've had 9 Presidents in the past 50 years. 
> 
> Was there more than one shooter?  There might have been.  Was LBJ, the CIA or even the Cubans behind it?  Doubtful for the reasons mentioned.


The skinny little marine did not even hit Kennedy...the shot(s) came from in front, not behind (head being thrown back in video)...it was Mafia and CIA controlled...Kennedy pissed off a lot of people, one of them Johnson who had a freight line called "Sealand" and he wanted the contract to move items to Viet Nam. He got the contract after Kennedy's assassination. Cuba was a partial reason...look and see who was in charge of the CIA arm in/for Cuba at that time...gloryoskie it is Daddy Bush as a young man.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

"Remember Pearl Harbor?  We do."

----------


## Perianne

Thanks for keeping the thread going as intended, @Max Rockatansky.  I like the photos you have been posting.

----------

Max Rockatansky (10-04-2013),Sinestro/Green Arrow (10-04-2013)

----------


## Max Rockatansky



----------


## Gerrard Winstanley

>

----------


## Max Rockatansky

*The last Jew in Vinnitsa*

----------


## RMNIXON

elvis-nixon.jpg

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

Margaret Mead being awesome.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

So was Dian Fossey before she was murdered for her beliefs.

_"When you realize the value of all life, you dwell less on what is past and concentrate more on the preservation of the future."

_

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (10-05-2013)

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow



----------


## ChoppedLiver

> "Remember Pearl Harbor?  We do."


Peace through strength, I always say.

 :Cool:

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Peace through strength, I always say.


Agreed.

_Si vis pacem, para bellum
_

----------

